# apple krate



## bobsbikes (Oct 30, 2018)

don't no if any one has seen or not but amazon will have a limited reissue of the apple krate on dec 3  $499.


----------



## 1cabuckeye (Nov 16, 2018)

Been waiting.... Where did you hear this?


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Nov 17, 2018)

*Yes, and the early photo releases showed a front drum brake.  We'll see.  *


----------



## 1cabuckeye (Nov 17, 2018)

Might explain the price tag


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 26, 2018)

Here is a video from Rat Rod Bikes showing the unboxing of an Amazon Apple Krate.


----------



## Rockman9 (Nov 26, 2018)

Looks like you can buy it now... 

https://www.amazon.com/Schwinn-Apple-Anniversary-Sting-Ray-Limited/dp/B07JX59WPL


----------



## stoney (Nov 26, 2018)

Shows a front drum brake on the Amazon site


----------

